# Garcia conolon surf rod pt.2



## thereelguy850

Guides wrapped and color preserver on! Flexcoat this week


----------



## Pompano Joe

Very Nice!


----------



## ThaFish

Looks great man!


----------



## thereelguy850

Thanks guys. Ill be putting on the first coat of finish tonight.


----------



## fairpoint

Those blue ones are rare, I liked the kingfishers sanded down to look like a roddy or St.Croix,Berkely..... Nice restore in progress....good job.


----------



## tiderider

Turned out well. I remember these rods when they were new on the rack. All the Garcia Conolon rods had a star system to distinguish their hierarchy. The Blue rods were the 2 star models. Then came the 3 star green rods followed by the dark brown 4 star rods. The pinnacle was the the light brown 5 star rods. There were also the plain jane Garcia Conolon which boasted a dark maroon wrap, as well as the Garcia Kingfisher series which came in grey with orange wrapping or brown on brown. Anyway my memory may be failing but this is how I remember these old rods.


----------



## thereelguy850

Thanks guys! I really appreciate the comments


----------



## flounder1156

tiderider said:


> Turned out well. I remember these rods when they were new on the rack. All the Garcia Conolon rods had a star system to distinguish their hierarchy. The Blue rods were the 2 star models. Then came the 3 star green rods followed by the dark brown 4 star rods. The pinnacle was the the light brown 5 star rods. There were also the plain jane Garcia Conolon which boasted a dark maroon wrap, as well as the Garcia Kingfisher series which came in grey with orange wrapping or brown on brown. Anyway my memory may be failing but this is how I remember these old rods.


Obie you are correct with this lineup from Garcia Conolon.
Back in the mid seventies I remember going to the Navy Base Exchange as a teenager and drool over the color cobination of those rods. I could not afford the color series conolon rods due to their price,so I had to settle for the plain jane Kingfisher series.....A 9 ft. 2 piece model was a whopping...$ 19.50. I bought two or three of these and managed to save enough for the 2-star Blue in 8 or 81/2 ft. which was $33.00. Wish I had bought and entire set and saved those for a collection!


----------



## tiderider

flounder1156 said:


> Obie you are correct with this lineup from Garcia Conolon.
> Back in the mid seventies I remember going to the Navy Base Exchange as a teenager and drool over the color cobination of those rods. I could not afford the color series conolon rods due to their price,so I had to settle for the plain jane Kingfisher series.....A 9 ft. 2 piece model was a whopping...$ 19.50. I bought two or three of these and managed to save enough for the 2-star Blue in 8 or 81/2 ft. which was $33.00. Wish I had bought and entire set and saved those for a collection!


Hey Bill I drooled over them at the Eglin AFB exchange back in the mid 70's. The first new rod I bought with my money was a 9 foot Garcia Kingfisher (grey blank with orange wraps) like you said it cost right at $20.


----------



## cajun creationz

does anyone know where i could find some of these


----------



## thereelguy850

Here she is..two coats and rollin!:thumbup:


----------



## Pompano Joe

*Garcia Conolon Rods*



cajun creationz said:


> does anyone know where i could find some of these


I've got a couple in the vintage rod stack...unrestored at this point, but complete.


----------



## cajun creationz

would you be willing to part with any of them ...thinking about having one or two built and build some 302s to match..thought about putting a vintage patina on a 302 and clearing over it with a rod the same


----------



## pompano67

Sharp and clean sir !!! great job !!


----------



## thereelguy850

Thank ya sir!


----------



## Pompano Joe

cajun creationz said:


> would you be willing to part with any of them ...thinking about having one or two built and build some 302s to match..thought about putting a vintage patina on a 302 and clearing over it with a rod the same


Give me a call Cajun Creationz...joe @ 850-516-2409. I'll part with at least one.


----------

